# kids come first?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Why is it my husbands ex will not pay for her ADULT daughter to be on her insurance, which is required for her to be a nursing student... and tells my husband KIDS COME FIRST....
and he should do it...

She is an adult now and has a bad attitude to boot !

if she thinks her adult daughter should come first, why won't she 
( her mother) put her on her inurance policy?
She does have health insurance through her work, but doesn't want to pay the 20 or 30 dollars a week to have her daughter on it.

What kind of logic is that?

:scratchhead:

Then she tells her daughter how sorry her father is for not putting her on HIS insurancre, YET she doesn't want to do it !!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

To add:
His adult daughter lives at home, why can't she pay for her own insurance which she can get through the program?

They put everything on my husband... and this daughter is an ADULT, why can't she pay herself? 

I am tired of this daughter of his putting everything on him. When I was her age I was also in college, on my own ( she lives with her mother) and not asking my parents for anything.
I worked full time and went to school full time which meant I had to fogo my social life, I survived !

I am tired of his ex and daughter. Why don't they do for themselves what they ask of others?
Husbands ex complains, she says kids come first...

so why does SHE not do it?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know, I fully agree with you


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Maybe they are trying some government brainwashing techinques on my husband?
( haha) ... but what the hell... its just crazy ( to me)
seems to make good sense to them ???
Maybe they are trying to instill guilt ? 

Just hope it doesn't end up I have to kick someones butt
as sometimes it gets like that with his daughter and ex... now more so his daughter.

I have never seen anyone so young, and her age who liked to play head games and into the drama... who thinks so highly of herself.


I would much rather begin a lawsuit as they have more long lasting results than ass whoopings.


----------



## shelleyv (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you tried calling her and asking her yourself? Or dont you want to get involved? she keeps saying kids come first, well hello, his daughter is NOT a kid anymore. Will she still be asking for such things when their daughter is in her 30's? she needs a wake up call. Its not his responsibility anymore if she is a grown up now. When does it end?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

shelleyv said:


> Have you tried calling her and asking her yourself? Or dont you want to get involved? she keeps saying kids come first, well hello, his daughter is NOT a kid anymore. Will she still be asking for such things when their daughter is in her 30's? she needs a wake up call. Its not his responsibility anymore if she is a grown up now. When does it end?


We are unable to have a conversation with his ex and had to call police on her a few times as she gets something in her head and has to come beating on our door making demands.

anyway...........
husband feels because of her spending, she is going broke
and addding to her hostility and demands. 
She will buy the kids new cars but she won't put them on her insurance I guess because you can't see insurance...
and she wants to give them things and buy them things they can see so she looks good.
She is the 
"friend" ... not the "parent" and that is how she raises her kids. I guess she sees her ex as the "parent"... and maybe why she makes these crazy demands... and fills the kids heads with nonsense about what he should be doing for them.


yeah... when will it end?
I hope it ends now and NOT when the daughter is 30 !!!
or 40 !!! shesh...
thats just downright sad if that were to happen... pitiful.
Husband assures me it won't.


----------



## shelleyv (Aug 13, 2009)

You know, I think sometimes we create problems for ourselves. No-one can make you do anything you dont want to do. You have the right to say no. Your husband should just say "no". No arguments, no debating, just say no. What can she do? He has to draw the line somewhere. Sounds easier said than done, but hey, sometimes the simple way is the answer. Good luck.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

shelleyv said:


> You know, I think sometimes we create problems for ourselves. No-one can make you do anything you dont want to do. You have the right to say no. Your husband should just say "no". No arguments, no debating, just say no. What can she do? He has to draw the line somewhere. Sounds easier said than done, but hey, sometimes the simple way is the answer. Good luck.


Tried all that... didn't work... she actually GOT WORSE !!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I'm hoping she discovers the military and uses that option, would be so good for everyone, mostly her...
she would have health insurance, get educational benefits and maybe too being away from her mother would be good for her to be able to begin to grasp some reality about life.

The military has everything she needs and wants including lots of men to go out with... she would be much happier in all ways.. a structred routine would do her a world of good... 

but I think she will not want to leave the freedom and world of irresponsibility and blaming everyone else for her lack of whatever it is she wants this week on others...
it would be too mature and smart for her to go into the military... they would not like 50 people in her room at night as her mother is OK with.


----------

